# Tennis-Spielerin und Queen of Camel-Toes Patty Schnyder. Wallpaper. 14x



## Yellow6 (5 Mai 2010)




----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2010)

:thx:dir für Patty


----------



## tommie3 (6 Mai 2010)

Sie ist echt die Königin!


----------



## Hankau (25 Mai 2010)

Danke für die tollen Bilder von Patty!


----------



## demaulwurf (30 Dez. 2014)

gut rausgesucht


----------

